# Must Hear!!!



## idude (Feb 2, 2013)

Joly Braga Santos 4th Symphony

Just discover it and I loved it.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree, it is an amazing piece of music. The theme in the last movement especially is magnificent and almost cinematic, as the comments pointed out. That channel, GoldieG89, contains a bunch of fairly obscure Romantic and early 20th century pieces, many of which are quite stunning. The channel has introduced me to the symphonies of Raff, Wetz, and Atterberg, most of which I have quite enjoyed and would recommend.


----------



## idude (Feb 2, 2013)

Trout said:


> ....That channel, GoldieG89, contains a bunch of fairly obscure Romantic and early 20th century pieces, many of which are quite stunning. The channel has introduced me to the symphonies of Raff, Wetz, and Atterberg, most of which I have quite enjoyed and would recommend.


I will check them out also, I never heard of them can't wait to listen, thanks.


----------



## mgj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

An amazing youtube channel indeed. I havent heard it, but I'll check this piece out, as he's posted so much quality, I trust this will follow suit.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

JBS 4 -- Not much more than film music to me. Borrowings from many composers.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Now THIS represents a find! So glad you shared this music and the youtube channel. Already told a good friend about it and I'm sure we'll enjoy many a drink discussing some of our favorites.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

idude said:


> I will check them out also, I never heard of them can't wait to listen, thanks.


I have always had a favorable hit vs. miss rate for the pieces I have listened to so far from the channel, so I hope you enjoy what you find.



Vaneyes said:


> JBS 4 -- Not much more than film music to me. Borrowings from many composers.


It definitely is far from being an original and innovative piece for its time period, having been composed in 1950, (a fact I evidently did not notice before). Nevertheless, I think if one looks beyond its context, one would find a beautiful piece of music very much in the romantic vein. I am not bothered by its movie-esque melodies, but that may be because I have probably heard a lot fewer cheesy movie soundtracks than you have.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Vaneyes...it sounded to me quite a bit like a film score.

But that, of course, does not mean that we should avoid it—that it is any less valuable. I thought that it would be quite a nice film score, actually.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Didn't get all the way through' but its really enjoyable so far. Cheesy film score or not.


----------



## idude (Feb 2, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> JBS 4 -- Not much more than film music to me. Borrowings from many composers.


As if...

Mozart, Beethoven, Mahler, Tchaikovski and many others never really borrowed anything from any other composer!

Film scores in 1950 didn't even sound like this symphony. If you compare it to today's film scores you might have an argument.


----------



## idude (Feb 2, 2013)

OboeKnight said:


> Didn't get all the way through' but its really enjoyable so far. Cheesy film score or not.


Pay special attention starting at 48:04, the finale, that is my favorite part of the symphony even though I also liked the second movement very much.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for the recommendation. This is great !!!!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Vaneyes said:


> JBS 4 -- Not much more than film music to me. Borrowings from many composers.


Though I enjoyed it on my first listen, now that I reconsider it with a second listen, I must say that it doesn't elicit a much greater reaction in me than the sort of superficial happiness that one, indeed, gets out of film scores..


----------



## idude (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Though I enjoyed it on my first listen, now that I reconsider it with a second listen, I must say that it doesn't elicit a much greater reaction in me than the sort of superficial happiness that one, indeed, gets out of film scores..


I get quite the opposite, the more I listen to it the more I enjoy it. Like I said above film scores didn't sound like this in the 50s. If you compare it to today's film scores you maybe right but it is still a very good piece.


----------

